# Poecilotheria "tigris"



## Philth (Jan 12, 2006)

New Pokie


----------



## MRL (Jan 12, 2006)

how much 

Kidding.... very cool. How do they look when they are matured?


----------



## Beardo (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm jealous!


----------



## psionix (Jan 12, 2006)

MRL said:
			
		

> How do they look when they are matured?


premolt female:
http://birdspiders.com/archive_images/original/CD5A3CDEG3048G23A9G276DF75A7DFB7C01.jpg

postmolt female:
http://birdspiders.com/archive_images/original/D2FFBBF4G3048G23A9G27142F305BA29844.jpg


----------



## common spider (Jan 13, 2006)

Where did you get a T like that????


:drool:


----------



## Jeff_C (Jan 13, 2006)

*I think there's only one way to express my initial thoughts...*

:worship:


----------



## Tony (Jan 13, 2006)

So they  have landed...Tom, was it from TA or FS?
I await the next speices coming in.
T


----------



## tarsier (Jan 13, 2006)

very nice :clap:


----------



## Aubrey Sidwell (Jan 13, 2006)

I had one of these reserved and the money is going out. Should have it soon.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jan 13, 2006)

Stunning tarantula!


----------



## TheNatural (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats... very nice T, what specie is it?
Poeciloteria tigris??


----------



## Beardo (Jan 13, 2006)

I believe it is an undescribed species, but the moniker it has been bestowed is P. sp "tigris" as of this moment.


----------



## PinkLady (Jan 13, 2006)

Well there's another one to add to my growing wish list....Awesome looking T!!! :drool: :worship:


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Jan 13, 2006)

_Poecilotheria_ sp. 'tigris' is a new species from India that is closely related to _P. miranda_. It has been bred by two different parties in Europe and arrived in the US for the first time this week. Andrew Smith will be describing it in the near future (Thorsten Kroes provided a good deal of field data to Andrew), but those of us who know what the eventual scientific name will be will keep it to ourselves until the description is published. For now, let's just call it "tigris". More information including photos can be found at Thomas Märklin's poecilotheria.com by clicking here.

Cheers, Michael


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 13, 2006)

Michael, good hint  patro-what????


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Jan 13, 2006)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Michael, good hint  patro-what????


That wasn't intended to be a hint  Misleading, maybe  .


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 13, 2006)

Michael Jacobi said:
			
		

> That wasn't intended to be a hint  Misleading, maybe  .


LOL, thanks for clarifying


----------



## Jack_F (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice T :drool: :clap:    :worship:


----------



## helmi (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## Dorian (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice pic Mario :clap:  :clap:


----------



## helmi (Jan 23, 2006)




----------

